
400 icons ready to be dropped into an iOS or Android project - aaronpk
http://actualobjects.com/collections/the-developers-friend-400-icon-glyph-set
======
jellisnyc
Hi, I'm one of the founders of Actual Objects. It's great to see this show up
on HN – our target audience for this collection! – but I'm concerned that your
headline might be a little misleading given that the collection is more geared
for iOS projects (we worked directly with an iOS dev to get the sizes right).

That said, we'd love to talk to an Android developer about what the ideal
graphic format/s are on that platform. Feel free to reach out to me here on HN
if you're interested in working with us.

Also, I should note that sharp-eyed readers of our blog will find a not-so-
hidden easter egg: [http://blog.actualobjects.com/the-developers-
friend-400-icon...](http://blog.actualobjects.com/the-developers-
friend-400-icon-glyph-set)

